# plz help with my new character!



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Okay so I decided to change my original character from a plian old tri colored pit bull to a Pit bull/Catahoula Leopard Dog mix but knowing Catahoulas are merle i couldn't decide WHICH merle color to use since there are more than just one. I plan on changing her name as well, MJ was the name of an actuall brown tricolor pit bull i owned so i think A change might do well, so what merle color should I choose? 
Here are the options try to be unique, i love unique!!!

Blue merle: http://www.all-about-great-danes.com/images/bluemerledane.jpg
Red Merle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/texasjeep/3773832594/
Grey Merle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/27291887@N07/2546148598/
Cream Merle: http://www.homesteadbullhunde.com/pages/images/c6.jpg
Black Merle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbiancon/3220054272/ (the shorter merle dog)
White Merle: http://www.pitbullsocial.com/gallery/view/id_5089/field_/title_Apollo-$250/

Also what name should I choose? Below are the choices:

Jazzmyn
Syrena
Kalita
Misha
Zoey
Laylah
Kayanna
Fiera

Halp meh choose!


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 11, 2009)

I like:
Grey merle or black merle
Kalita


----------



## Reiko (Sep 11, 2009)

Black merle and the name Fiera. 

Ultimately, it's up to you. Just offering my opinion since you asked for it.


----------



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks I see black merle is getting a big response I think I'll land with that one, it all now comes down to the name Im still debating though i'v emade a new choice, it all boils down to these names help me choose:

Kalita
Fiera
Jazzmyn
Zoey 
Kyanna


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

neon green merle.


----------



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> neon green merle.


 lol that would be quite unique but you did just give me an idea


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

MegatronsLady420 said:


> lol that would be quite unique but you did just give me an idea



tye-dye merle.... disco merle... 

dunno.. lol. I made a merle wolf once... I think it's somewhere on my photobucket.


----------



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> tye-dye merle.... disco merle...
> 
> dunno.. lol. I made a merle wolf once... I think it's somewhere on my photobucket.


 I already chose the merle color though i'm just hopin someone picks the best name for me now


----------



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Im going to stick with the name Kalita, its so beautiful


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2009)

How bout, Wesker
Name: Wesker?

LOLz jk.

I like red merle
Name: Syrena

Why? FIGHTING EVIL BY MOONLIGHT! WINNING LOVE BY DAYLIGHT! NEVER RUNNING FROM A REAL FIGHT! SHE IS THE ONE NAMED SAILOR MOON!


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 11, 2009)

I know you said you found one already, but I think tricolor merle/blue merle and tan would be best. It's blue merle with tan doberman-like markings over it.

Here's a pic of a Tri Merle Catahoula: http://www.loveofbreeds.com/Promo/catadult33.jpg


----------



## MegatronsLady420 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Which name is best*

still trying to find a name for my pit bull/catahoula leopard dog mix character. she is a black tri-color merle mutt.


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 21, 2009)

_Fiera_ 
and i like the Black one


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 21, 2009)

I like Fiera the best. Its just fun to say.


----------

